# weed eater brand



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i wanted to say that a few years ago i needed a trimmer. this relative of mine was moving and had this trimmer. only used one tank full of gas in it................... bought it for $25. ran like a dream and still does. it is a curved shaft light weight model. i opened up the muffler a little and it'll go through 2 feet of thick grass like nothing. i just wanted to know about how reliable these things are normally, mine starts on the second pull every time. i also was wondering on how to get more power out of it because i'm a four cycle engine person not a 2. the muffler had a really tiny 1 cm hole and i opened it up to an inch that helped.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If putting a hole in muffler made it run better I would suspect your muffler was plugged up to begain with. If taken care of you should get a good 5 years of use out of the cheap light weight models. Want more power? Buy something with a more powerful engine. You can port a 2-cycle engine but then it's doubtful the rod and crankcase will hold up the extra RPM.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

thanx i was goin to get a bigger one after this one gave out but it has been doin good. i've had it for almost six years. its been in the rain, used upside down for more than 100 times edging, it still has the same plug to. i do keep it clean and make sure the filter is doin it's job. as long as it does good i'll keep it.when it does die i'll probablly get a 30-40 cc one. but this one does have a good 300-400 hours on it. so use it don't abuse it as i allways state. it'll allways do good for you.


----------

